# making STDERR more visible



## vermaden (Dec 15, 2011)

Interesting 'mod' for making STDERR more visible: https://github.com/sickill/stderred


----------



## fonz (Dec 16, 2011)

Isn't it a bad idea to tie userland shared libs into syscalls?

I like the idea a lot, but I don't think this is the way to do it.

Fonz


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 16, 2011)

I've wanted that feature since forever ago plus one day.


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 16, 2011)

Interesting idea, but I don't think it should be implemented as userland library. Isn't this almost equivalent to use a wrapper like hilite or to modify the default shell for a user?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 18, 2011)

If You use ZSH shell, then this line in ~/.zshrc seems to do even better job.

[CMD=""]exec 2>>( while read X; do print "\e[91m${X}\e[0m" > /dev/tty; done & )[/CMD]


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2011)

Seems like you could use named pipes and just show stderr in a different window.  But I haven't tried it.


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess the adoption of tee or other solutions to redirect stderr is always a valid point.


----------

